# Need help finding decent mud tires



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I have a 1999 Polaris 4 wheeler and want to put some mud tires on it. I have zero idea where to buy them. Don't want to do anything but run in duck ponds. 
The rims are 25X8-12 front. Back are 25X11-10. Any help directing me would be appreciated


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Bull Minnow said:


> I have a 1999 Polaris 4 wheeler and want to put some mud tires on it. I have zero idea where to buy them. Don't want to do anything but run in duck ponds.
> The rims are 25X8-12 front. Back are 25X11-10. Any help directing me would be appreciated


I use ITP Mudlite tires on my four wheeler. Good mud tire without the huge lugs. I usually order from Motosport.com or amazon.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks. Are they reasonably priced in comparison to other tires? I'm a rookie at this....


----------



## magoodoo (May 17, 2019)

Anything related to the wheels or hubs I use Rocky Mountain Bearings. They stock tires some times but sell out super fast. https://www.rockymountainbearings.com


----------

